# Jones Flagship



## Ridingstrong (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello All,

Hope I'm doing this right, I'll keep it short and sweet. Size 10 boot, weight fluctuates between 180lbs-190lbs, and height for what it's worth is 5'10". Looking for similar profile but that being said, does anyone have experience riding a 158 Flagship in a size 10 boot. I am most concerned about heel/toe drag. 

Thank you in advance for the feedback!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Have you measured your feet? Many new folks come on here in boots that are too large.


----------



## Ridingstrong (Feb 17, 2021)

drblast said:


> Have you measured your feet? Many new folks come on here in boots that are too large.


Hey drblast,

Thanks for responding! My measurement is 27.5cm for my bigger foot, and I ride burton size 10 which seemed to be the perfect fit (no toe cramping or foot slide).


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

158 sounds a bit on the small side. I am about 175lbs an US9 and Jones recommended 161 or 164. I went with 164 and wouldn’t want to go smaller/narrower. But of course it depends on your riding style and preferences.


----------



## Ridingstrong (Feb 17, 2021)

Schoobang said:


> 158 sounds a bit on the small side. I am about 175lbs an US9 and Jones recommended 161 or 164. I went with 164 and wouldn’t want to go smaller/narrower. But of course it depends on your riding style and preferences.


Thanks for the feedback schoobang, I agree! Based off weight alone and the jones recommendations I fit into a 161 just have my reservation regarding maneuverability on steep faces, particularly when I need to make a quick turn around a rock. I demoed a 162W but didn't feel comfortable in that situation so I washed out.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

You're measuring for a us9.5 boot, so I'd hear over to the boot section of the forum and check out Wiredsport's boot fitting threads. It could be that you could size down and that opens up board options for you.


----------

